# Horrible Diarrhea Accident



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

My brother had taken me to breakfast at a pancake restaurant after church this morning. It was absolutely delicious! But afterwards as I sat in the booth with my brother waiting for our check I felt extreme urgency then sat there helpless as I proceeded to fill my purple Molicare disposable adult diaper with what felt like a gallon of pure liquid diarrhea. A second wave hit and I felt hot liquid begin to seep out of my diaper and into my pantyhose under my left thigh. I told him what had just happened and he told me to stay put while he paid the check then he came back and got me. I stood up and felt liquid poop run down my back left leg. I'd worn a very short button down khaki dress in order to show off my $49 super sheer nude colored Fogal brand pantyhose from Switzerland my brother had ordered specially for me after I wanted to try them (they are incredible pantyhose by the way). I'd felt so feminine and pretty moments before, now my brother and the entire restaurant saw a woman in a very short dress with poop running down her leg and a big Brown wet spot on her butt. My brother quickly ushered me out of the restaurant to his car where I quickly released a big mylar balloon he'd bought me that morning then sat down gingerly on a towel in the passenger's seat, sobbing. Through my tears I glimpsed my balloon soaring up into the gray sky as we left the parking lot and headed home. Clean up was horrible. My brother offered to take my very soiled diaper away to the trash for me and wash my dress and pantyhose while I showered. I gave him my dress but decided to flush my soiled pantyhose down the toilet. After a shower and clean diaper, bra, tights and flannel shirt I felt better. NOT a good morning. No idea what the cause was 

Heather


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

So sorry to hear this heather. I can't imagine. You have so much strength to go out and about in the world (looking so fancy nonetheless!) and living your life. Although it is a horrible episode, it is still encouraging to me because I stay home fearful of what may happen if I go out to eat. If you can do this, I feel I need to push myself to at least try.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

marleyma said:


> So sorry to hear this heather. I can't imagine. You have so much strength to go out and about in the world (looking so fancy nonetheless!) and living your life. Although it is a horrible episode, it is still encouraging to me because I stay home fearful of what may happen if I go out to eat. If you can do this, I feel I need to push myself to at least try.


Thank you, Marleyma! I have a wonderful, loving brother as a best friend and support system who can (and has) hugged and held me when I'm still in a soggy or messy diaper - he reminds me constantly and did in the car this time that I'm beautiful and wonderful and loved despite a stinky diaper. Also keep in mind that my disposable diapers contain 98%-99% of every pee and poop I do in my diapers. Even a bad diarrhea episode stays in my diaper most of the time. You poop or pee just like you were on a toilet and the liquids are absorbed like magic by a polymer and separated from your clothes by a layer of plastic and the liquid and solids not absorbed are held in place by elastic leak guards around the legs (again, only 1 in 100 of my expensive Molicare disposables leak). Messing a diaper isn't pleasant, but neither is staying home because I'm worried about going. (My incontinence is a separate issue than my IBS). symptoms).

I can't imagine not going to a restaurant etc because of fear - I feel so bad for you . Why don't you try a diaper - in your case, you probably won't use it, but it will give you confidence. Even though my diaper leaked, it only leaked a tiny fraction of the poop I went - most went in my diaper, and then that was off to the landfill and out of my life. It would have been far worse if I'd pooped in regular underwear. I almost always wear tights or pantyhose over mine, which helps to create a smooth line and hide both the bulk of a diaper and noise. Just ask if you need advice on how to wear them, brands, etc. Hugs!

Heather


----------

